# Swobo Crosby?



## grueling (Apr 16, 2010)

newb here. 

I have been looking at the Swobo website and thinking about the Crosby frameset. I am a clyde cross racer (I know, sort of oxymoronic) so frame weight is not really an issue. Does anyone actually own one? Run it geared?

Thanks


----------



## notequal (Aug 28, 2008)

It's a fairly new bike, so information on it is pretty scarce. Have you read the review by Wired? It might help.

http://www.wired.com/reviews/product/pr_swobo_crosby


----------



## Idiot Wind (Dec 9, 2009)

I guess a good a place as any for my first post.

I bought one back in October and have been using it as my Commuter. I plan on racing cross with it this year. Though I did buy it complete, my plan is to ride it geared (1x9) and ditching the wheelset for something else to be determined later.


----------



## r0dman (Feb 17, 2008)

I like the idea of building one of these up with an Alfine hub and a Versa VRS-8 or J-tek shifter. Don't really know though - depends if I can find the parts cheap enough.


----------



## notequal (Aug 28, 2008)

Idiot Wind said:


> I guess a good a place as any for my first post.
> 
> I bought one back in October and have been using it as my Commuter. I plan on racing cross with it this year. Though I did buy it complete, my plan is to ride it geared (1x9) and ditching the wheelset for something else to be determined later.


Do you have pics that you could share?


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Idiot Wind said:


> I guess a good a place as any for my first post.
> 
> I bought one back in October and have been using it as my Commuter. I plan on racing cross with it this year. Though I did buy it complete, my plan is to ride it geared (1x9) and ditching the wheelset for something else to be determined later.


Thanks for posting! Give us a picture- we need something to tide us over till cross starts!


----------



## Idiot Wind (Dec 9, 2009)

notequal said:


> Do you have pics that you could share?





Coolhand said:


> Thanks for posting! Give us a picture- we need something to tide us over till cross starts!


Certainly! I'll get some up tonight. It is currently in full commuter geek mode right now however.


----------



## Idiot Wind (Dec 9, 2009)

ok, here are a couple I shot on the way home from work. If there is anything specific you would like to see, I'd be happy to post it.


----------



## notequal (Aug 28, 2008)

Idiot Wind said:


> ok, here are a couple I shot on the way home from work. If there is anything specific you would like to see, I'd be happy to post it.


That's a good looking bike. What size is it?


----------



## Idiot Wind (Dec 9, 2009)

notequal said:


> That's a good looking bike. What size is it?


thanks. it is a 57


----------



## steveyo (Jan 21, 2007)

Reviving this old thread...

I'm looking hard at this very versatile Swobo Crosby. 

I'm 5'6" & fairly normally proportioned w/ ~30" inseam.

Regarding fit, the company's fit page says I'm right smack dab in the 53cm frame. I want it as an all-rounder, but CX racing, too.

For CX racing, would I want the 50cm? Does anyone here with experience racing these have beta on how they fit?


----------



## Idiot Wind (Dec 9, 2009)

thank goodness for email notifications...

I primarily use my Crosby for Commuting. However, I did enter 8 CX races with it this past season. Looking back, I see no reason why I should have dropped down a frame size.


----------



## steveyo (Jan 21, 2007)

Idiot Wind said:


> thank goodness for email notifications...
> 
> I primarily use my Crosby for Commuting. However, I did enter 8 CX races with it this past season. Looking back, I see no reason why I should have dropped down a frame size.


OK, thanks, IW.


----------



## keith13 (Mar 1, 2011)

Still undecided, I know these are 2 different rides but I could use some input.

I am thinking about getting either a Swobo Crosby or a Surly Cross Check for commuting and riding when I don't have time for mountain biking. I have found a lot of good info about the Surly but I haven't heard much about the Swobo, from owners. There seem to be plenty of reviews written about the Crosby not they don't seem to be written by people who own them.

Out of curiosity does anyone know what the Swobo build weighs in at? I am not a weight weenie but it might help wtih my decision. I also like the idea of disc brakes. I just don't know much about what the cost would be to convert a Crosby to a 1x9 either. 

In comparison it seems like the Cross Check gives you a lot of bang for the buck right?

Decisions decisions....

Thanks
Keith


----------



## Idiot Wind (Dec 9, 2009)

Keith, I was also looking at both bikes when I decided to get the Crosby. At the time, I wanted disc tabs and ultimately, that versatility is what drove my decision. I believe it was 21-22 lbs stock. 

For cross season, I converted it to a 1x9 setup. I just purchased their derailleur hanger and I ran an ultegra rear and shifter. I just used the brake that came stock for the front. I also had an XT derailleur on there for a short time. So depending on what parts you have/need conveting may be as simple as purchasing the Swobo hanger which I think ran 25 - 30 bucks. Of course I also needed a new wheelset (went with the Ultegra/OP).

Now that cross season is over, it is back to full on commuter mode and I converted it back to a singlespeed however I picked up a SS Disc wheelset. So now I'm running discs on it for no other reason than I wanted to. Found some BB5's very cheap and was able to use the brake levers that came on the bike stock.

And oh, if you just happen to forget it on the top of your car and run into the garage with it, the replacement frame cost was reasonable


----------



## keith13 (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info I appreciate it! It might come down to what do I like more Steel Blue or LBS Gravy Brown, I might see if I can score a deal on last years Cross Check if they have one in my size, but, I am keeping my eyes peeled for a Crosby in the mean time. They both really appeal to me. I ll let you know what route I go.

Keith


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

*My take on the Swobo*

Ive had mine for about 2 months now set up as a SS until recently i switched it over to a 1x 9. The build with ultegra - OP wheels, ultegra cranks, freegle bar and other mixed parts is around 20lbs. I like the geometry alot, and the top tube cable routing. Its looker for sure 

I like the ride. The combo of its light weight and stiff ride make it kinda sketchy descending but does fine on fireroads and grave. On the road its quick and response. 

The one thing i really dont like is the craptastic dropout design. Theres no alignment adjustment built into the frame and the tolerances between the dropouts and frame are pretty bad lining the wheel up becomes a pain. I began using a surly tug bolt on the drive side regardless if im running it geared or SS.


----------



## McFlyMpls (Sep 22, 2008)

Kinda cool that this thread got revived. I recently bought a Kona Major One that was leftover from 2010, and priced right. I just posted this thread on here with pics: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=250552
Anyways, like another poster on this thread mentioned, I plan to add an alfine with a jtek shifter. The Crosby was definitely one of the bikes I was looking at too.


----------



## whitehare (Jul 9, 2008)

Hello. Long time lurker, first time poster:thumbsup:


----------



## oliverw (Mar 15, 2007)

Idiot Wind said:


> For cross season, I converted it to a 1x9 setup. I just purchased their derailleur hanger and I ran an ultegra rear and shifter. I just used the brake that came stock for the front. I also had an XT derailleur on there for a short time. So depending on what parts you have/need conveting may be as simple as purchasing the Swobo hanger which I think ran 25 - 30 bucks. Of course I also needed a new wheelset (went with the Ultegra/OP).


I'm in the middle of doing it now using Sram Rival 10 speed but ran into a problem using the standard Sram cables. Too much friction for the rear derailleur to downshift. Just wondering what cables you used and what your cable routing looks like. Before I run out and get at set of Gore Ride-On cables I wanted to make sure it wasn't just a routing problem.

thanks,
oliver


----------



## Idiot Wind (Dec 9, 2009)

Oliver,

It has been a year or so since I last ran it 1x9. I went back to SS. I may have a pic that showed routing. If I can find one, I'll post it. I'd suggest posting a pic of yours so others can look at it. I do know I ran nothing special for cables.


----------

